# DBSTalk Quick Look: Sports Search



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

DBSTalk.com is proud to give you a quick look into the newest feature designed just for the sports fan, Sports Search! Now you can set your Genie to find and record games from your favorite team, just set it up once and forget about it. The Sports Search feature will record all types of sports and will even record special PPV events. Go to the MENU, click on Search & Browse and then sports.










You now can find your favorites by Date, Sport, Team, PPV Events, Sports Shows (news), or go to ScoreGuide.










After you choose what sport you are looking for, you can pick your favorite teams, and set them up to record or find upcoming games.










A special thank you to DBSTalk Cutting Edge member dettxw for the pics!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Find and record your favorite PPV Events










Don't forget to set your team to record the entire season.










Use the search as a quick and easy way to find out what is coming and when it will be on.












Laxguy said:


> If you like sports, you'll want to know about the new feature in Search! Just go to the Menu, hit Search and you'll see a new icon labeled Sports. There, you can choose to follow your favorite teams as well as get a view of all upcoming broadcasts of all sporting events. Choose an event and hit Record, and it's all set to go. Each sport is branded with a small logo, helping you find-or skip-specific sports. If it's NFL football or any special extra package, make sure it's recording on a channel you receive.


A special thank you to DBSTalk Cutting Edge member dettxw for the pics!

Check out the review at the Solid Signal Blog: http://forums.solidsignal.com/content.php/2499-Solid-Signal-goes-HANDS-ON-DIRECTV-Sports-Search


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the Quick Look, everyone! Looks great!

I saw this new feature on my HR44-500 last night. I went in and set up a few favorite teams & sports. I didn't realize I could auto-record though. 

One question: Where do these recordings reside? On "my side" of the hard drive or on DirecTV's side?


----------



## sdk009 (Jan 19, 2007)

I searched for the PAC 12 Net and it couldn't find it


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

It is on the consumer side. You will lose space when you set up a recording.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

sdk009 said:


> I searched for the PAC 12 Net and it couldn't find it


IIRC the PAC 12 sports network has not come to an agreement for carriage by DirecTV,


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

dettxw said:


> IIRC the PAC 12 sports network has not come to an agreement for carriage by DirecTV,


I'm sure he's well aware and just used this thread to get a dig in, his post history shows him active in the PAC 12 thread.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks Scott, dettxw and Laxguy! Very well put together 1st Look. This will help a lot of people navigate through the new feature.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice new feature! 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Is soccer even an option there? or only american sports....


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> I searched for the PAC 12 Net and it couldn't find it


Who cares!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Is this available now, or next software update?
I'm not seeing it yet.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

It's a new feature in a new firmware release that just seeding.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/208875-genie-0x7970x799/#entry3199313


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> It's a new feature in a new firmware release that just seeding.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/208875-genie-0x7970x799/#entry3199313


OK thanks, Guess HR24's will have to wait?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Great job on the first look guys!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

damondlt said:


> OK thanks, Guess HR24's will have to wait?


As far as I know this is a Genie feature only.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Is soccer even an option there? or only american sports....


Based on the last screenshot in the first post, Soccer appears to be an option.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Muy futbol! Or Mucho futobol de America del Sud Y Europeneos. Yes, it certainly was there yesterday, but I am now away from the home 20.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I'm sure he's well aware and just used this thread to get a dig in, his post history shows him active in the PAC 12 thread.


You speak with admirable understatement!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Muy futbol! Or Mucho futobol de America del Sud Y Europeneos. Yes, it certainly was there yesterday, but I am now away from the home 20.


FAIL, and big time!!!!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nah! You understood perfectly what I said, and I know the Spanish was fractured- if not flattened- a whole lot. So, fail, NYET!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

here is the translation according to Google Translate

Very soccer! Or much of South America futobol And Europeneos


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Exactly what I meant! Gracias. 

:rotfl:


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the quick look guys. Nice pics and summary.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

Could the "Racing" category be any more anemic? :nono2:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Racer88 said:


> Could the "Racing" category be any more anemic? :nono2:


There are sub-categories to Racing.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Scott Kocourek said:


> As far as I know this is a Genie feature only.


Do you think we'll see it on the HR2x's, or are the rest of us left out?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Do you think we'll see it on the HR2x's, or are the rest of us left out?


No, I don't think you will.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Really nice first look and pics!


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

I guess like other icons that don't show immediately after an update, I should give this Sports Search one 24-48 hrs. to appear?

Forced the upgrade to x0799 on my HR34 at around 2:30 AM PST when I noticed it in the stream. Added another reboot shortly after the update was complete for good measure.

No sign of the Sport Search icon yet, though got the introductory screen announcing it when I first visited the "Search & Browse" menu.

MY DIRECTV menu is still completely blank of all icons as well.

Nice quick look though.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> No, I don't think you will.


Why not?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I have not heard anyone mention that they think it will be available on the Hx2x receivers, I believe it is Genie only.

The answer to your next question:



Spoiler



Why? I don't know.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The Genies have a lot more memory available for programs, and faster processors (even the HR34's processor is faster than HR24, even though the experience is slower.) Earlier DVRs don't have the horsepower.

Folks, it's time to realize that Genie is the one and only platform for DIRECTV moving forward. It's where the advanced features are going to be. The HR2x series has peaked.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The Genies have a lot more memory available for programs, and faster processors (even the HR34's processor is faster than HR24, even though the experience is slower.) Earlier DVRs don't have the horsepower.
> 
> Folks, it's time to realize that Genie is the one and only platform for DIRECTV moving forward. It's where the advanced features are going to be. *The HR2x series has peaked.*


That's a bummer!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The Genies have a lot more memory available for programs, and faster processors (even the HR34's processor is faster than HR24, even though the experience is slower.) Earlier DVRs don't have the horsepower.


Yeah thats what I figured.



Stuart Sweet said:


> Folks, it's time to realize that Genie is the one and only platform for DIRECTV moving forward. It's where the advanced features are going to be. The HR2x series has peaked.


So are you saying D* is done making two tuner DVR's?

Thanks Scott and Stuart.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I doubt that production of HR24s will stop in the near future, nor will the distribution of existing two tuner sets stop until they run out. 

Of course, I am not speaking for Stuart or Scott.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The Genies have a lot more memory available for programs, and faster processors (even the HR34's processor is faster than HR24, even though the experience is slower.) Earlier DVRs don't have the horsepower.
> 
> Folks, it's time to realize that Genie is the one and only platform for DIRECTV moving forward. It's where the advanced features are going to be. The HR2x series has peaked.


Cool sounds like DirecTV official support of multiple Genie's will be coming soon!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I think we are closer than people realize to the end of the two tuner dvr. I am guessing we have another 2 years and they will be end of life for the hr24's.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

OK thanks, Guess HR24's will have to wait?

Or you can do all your sport searches on the Genie once it gets updated and record them, then watch them on 24 via WH.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Darby7 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Everyone, need some help. I have been using Directv's genie since Feb '13 and watch a lot of sports. Recently saw the new sports icon in Search & Browse that you're discussing here and used it and enjoyed being able to record entire seasons of my fave teams as well as seeing which of my teams' games were upcoming, etc.. But original genie had a faulty drive and had to be replaced last week. Have new genie but no Sports Search icon. I called Directv and they seemed to have no idea what I was talking about and said I'd probably just have to watch a ton more sports so that my new genie would "learn" my viewing habits and then give me that icon again. Drag if true.

Any advice from you guys since you obviously know the icon?

Thanks!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Your new Genie probably hasn't received the latest firmware update, give it some time and the icon will appear.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It may be the software version on your "new" Genie doesn't have Sports Search, or that it hasn't yet downloaded. It's different from the "you might like" kind of thing; you don't have to teach anything to the former, except you may want to designate your teams.


----------



## Darby7 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks Scott and Laxguy! So I guess that means it's just a matter of time before my genie downloads the new firmware. Would occasionally rebooting it mean I might get the update sooner or would that not have any effect?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Darby7 said:


> Thanks Scott and Laxguy! So I guess that means it's just a matter of time before my genie downloads the new firmware. Would occasionally rebooting it mean I might get the update sooner or would that not have any effect?


It won't make a difference at all.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

acostapimps said:


> Or you can do all your sport searches on the Genie once it gets updated and record them, then watch them on 24 via WH.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


That's actually a good idea. Just like the H2x can't browse the VOD channels on 1000+, even if they see a networked DVR on the coax it could harness the power to. It's like the H2x series has peaked long ago, now the HR2x has peaked, and the genie is the new king.

This looks like a great feature for Sports fans.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I still rely on manual searches for my local teams schedule, because when I set a season series record on a team, it tries to record on some of the sport package channels ie league pass, but for the most part it's scheduled on local channels or cable channels.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Doesn't matter if it records the remap of the sports channel on a league pass channel number though. You'll still get the game. And you'll get your home team channel as well unless you have league pass and dual feeds are available then it's a toss up. But you'd still get the game.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I lost Sports Search with the 0X079E firmware update the other day.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It will come back. If it doesn't after a day then try a reset.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Can't say I'm impressed with sports search. Manchester United is one of my teams, says no upcoming events. Doing my own search I found 3 upcoming games (Jan 1, 4, 7)? What gives?? Seems like the old search with just a cooler looking menu screen...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well set it to record all their games via the team record option and see if it does.

Odd though.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Man U shows up in a list under "Englsih Premier League Soccer" for Wednesday's game.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Surprisingly, a few NCAA Bowl games aren't showing up in Sports Search. Neither the Orange Bowl (Ohio State vs Clemson on Friday night) nor the BCS Championship game (Florida State vs Auburn, next Monday night) show up when I select NCAA FB. I had to find the games in the program guide in order to set recordings for them.


----------



## jborchel (Oct 7, 2005)

This is a really great feature!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Now that I have a Genie, I really like this. However, I am not a big fan of tile screens. They don't show a lot of detail on a single screen and they cut off the real information (like the full team names) in this implementation. It is a bigger issue with the new searches for On Demand and the like, but it would be very nice if there was a "list" option as well as the tile option.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm unpinning some of the older threads.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I hate this feature. Ever since I started using it, my team has lost 3 straight games.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

!rolling


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

hasan said:


> I hate this feature. Ever since I started using it, my team has lost 3 straight games.


Yep, blame it on the feature..... lol


----------

